# Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hop on In for Friday the 13th Fun and Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper

Join the Secret Reaper who has recruited the Leprechaun to help spread some mischievous fun. This is a short and cheaper version of our beloved Secret Reaper exchanges. It also has a new twist and must be only ONE gift with the cost no more than $13 give or take a dollar or two. This is a great way for those Forum members who have been hesitant to jump into a full Secret Reaper exchange to try it out without as much work or involvement. But, it will guarantee you a wee bit of fun.

Again, it will be only ONE gift sent to your victim. This is the rule of the Leprechaun and must not be violated or you will never have good luck again! I am announcing this now in an attempt to give those not frequenting the Forum on a regular basis this time of year to have time to hop in and join the fun. However, sign-ups will end at midnight central time on Friday, March 13! If you miss that deadline you are out of luck. So, set your reminders on your wee smart phones and don’t miss out on the fun!

Victim names will be sent by Private Message by Tuesday, March 17, St. Patrick’s Day in honor of our Leprechaun. I promise to have them all out by that top of the morn'.

You will have from then until April 1 to buy or craft or repurpose ONE gift for your victim. Don’t be a fool and miss this April Fool’s Day shipping deadline or you will have no more good luck.

Instead of doing the long lists of LIKES we usually do for Secret Reapers, this one also has a twist: In a couple of sentences explain what your theme or decorating focus is this year. Reapers have the option of searching you by way of Post Stalking to get more details from the Forum.

If the trusted Owl delivery system works correctly, you each should have your Secret Reaper gift by or close to Easter thus making the big bunny very happy!

RECAP OF RULES
Sign-up Deadline: by midnight FRIDAY the 13th of MARCH ONLY. You can post on this thread that you are joining and share your info about your theme or focus with us here. (Don’t forget to send your name and address to printersdevil and info about your theme or focus for your Haunt/party this year.) 

Victim names: Victim names send out by the top of the morning on St. Patrick's Day, March 17.

Reaper Item: ONLY ONE GIFT with a cost of no more than $13 give or take a dollar or two.

Shipping Leprechaun Twist: To keep in line with our twisted Leprechaun idea, shipping should be no more than $13. If you are familiar with shipping prices, you can check weights and box size at the USPS.com and I think on the other sites, too.

Hint: Flat rate boxes that ship priority mail and can weigh up to 70 pounds through the postal service. They include insurance, tracking and delivery priority which is usually within 3-5 days. The small flat rate box is pretty small but could be used ships for only $5.95. There are two medium flat rate boxes that ship for under $13. They are different dimensions.

However, if you familiarize yourself with box sizes, it is possible to ship a lot in different boxes for $13 or less. This will help everyone familiarize themselves with cheaper ways to ship. Size of the box and dimensions are as important as weight to shipping today. So, let's keep this cheap and ship under $13, too.


Shipping Deadline: on or before April Fool’s Day, April 1 ONLY


THIS IS THE OFFICIAL SIGN-UP THREAD. Don’t forget to PM your name and address to printersdevil and a few sentences about your theme or focus for your Haunt/party this year.) You won't be officially signed up until I get your info. but be sure to post here if you are joining and also share your info about your theme/focus for 2015 here too.

There will be a new thread after signups end with a list of everyone participating and can be used for photos, teaser and discussion.

Let the fun BEGIN!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sound's like a blast you know I am in 

Ok so for me its all about witches I am doing several different scene they are Oz wicked witch, voodoo witch, Salem witch trial witch, gypsy witch, soul taker witch, snow white witch, and witch potion table set up. So anything for one of the séance would be great . 
Do not like blood, guts, clowns or dolls (voodoo dolls ok)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

EDIT: Okay printer, changing my previous post, since I see you fixed the main post and answered my questions, lol. 

It sounds like super fun, but I am not sure if I have the money for it this time...I will see what I can do since there is time yet before sign up day.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fixed the goof on dates. Thanks for the catch! That's what I get for not printing this out and checking one more time! 

The price for the gift is $15.

Yes, I was trying to state that you could use another box size and shape. I am like you and know that it is possible to choose sizes and stay cheaper. I just don't want this to be a big expense on anyone. Trying to make it fast and fun and frugal.

I cringe at the amount of postage spent by us and our Reapers. This way it will even the field with the gift being $15 and the cost of shipping not to exceed the price of a medium flat rate box which is $12.65. 

Thanks for the catch and questions.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okie dokie! It's all good now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, let's put it this way...I can ship a full size reaper box for under $10 sometimes, lol...so flat rate boxes are expensive to me! 
Yeah, though, I see what you meant now...use a flat rate of no more than $12.65 medium cost, or your own box if you need to, not exceeding that same price. No $50 boxes being shipped, hahaha!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

oh, you know I am in, 
witchykitty, I think the dollar amount is 15 dollars. 
this sounds so much fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just realized that shipping either way is less than $13, maybe should have made this sign-up by midnight Friday, March 13th and amount of gift and amount of shipping not over $13 (give or take a dollar or two. Might be easier to remember and so fitting for our group. LOL

Just went back and edited it will be signups on March 13, Friday the 13th for one item that cost $13 give or take a buck or two, victim names out by St. Pat's top of the morning on March 17th and shipped by April Fool's Day, April 1st.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> oh, you know I am in,
> witchykitty, I think the dollar amount is 15 dollars.
> this sounds so much fun!


Yeah, she just fixed it, she forgot to put an amount earlier. It's in the main post now!
It does sound like fun! It would be easier and faster, only needing to send one item, but we could take our time and really make that one item an awesome, perfect gift for our victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...awesome...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think Friday the 13th and St. Patrick's Day are both cute ideas. Whichever one you want, printer. Let us know! It's definitely easier to just say shipping must be $13 or under and the gift should be $13 and under, too, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Reaper leapercon haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That's hilarious, Saki!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Just realized that shipping either way is less than $13, maybe should have made this sign-up on Friday, March 13 and amount of gift and amount of shipping not over $13 (give or take a dollar or two. Might be easier to remember and so fitting for our group. LOL


oh I like the idea of Friday the 13 
and its a day everyone always remembers


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

LOL, love the double 13!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so we have sign ups now until Friday, March 13th...Victims will be given out by a leprechaun on or before St. Patrick's Day, March 17th...and shipping and gift must each be $13 or less. Is that all correct?  

Hmmm...now to decide on if I can join or not... It sounds so fun!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Hahaha...anyone reading all these posts we just made about our conversations and discussions of all the date/price changes is going to be confused as to what we were all going on about now that printer has doctored the original post!    ) Ahhh, the craziness of Secret Reaper...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was confused!

Edit in-- I meant at first! I caught on after a few more posts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, printer, is this the sign up thread...or will you make a new thread for sign ups? Also, do we just write down our two sentence "like" (theme) info when we sign up...or will there be a separate "like" (theme) thread, too? 

I'm just full of questions tonight, hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I was confused!


No need to be confused anymore...I think the main post is all correct now!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm in. =)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm.... trying to make this simple. I know when there are lots of separate threads it sometime confusing. I will let this be the signup thread. I will go back and add that at the top in large different color. I will watch it closely. Then I will send each victim the sentences about each person's haunt/party or focus, too. I will post a list of the names of those in this Secret Reaper in a separate thread when sign=ups end so if I missed someone they can let me know. We will use that thread to post comments or pictures. 

So there will be this thread for signups and discussion up until the close of sign ups. Then there will be a new one that shows who is involved and for pictures and follow up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Hmm.... trying to make this simple. I know when there are lots of separate threads it sometime confusing. I will let this be the signup thread. I will go back and add that at the top in large different color. I will watch it closely. Then I will send each victim the sentences about each person's haunt/party or focus, too. I will post a list of the names of those in this Secret Reaper in a separate thread when sign=ups end so if I missed someone they can let me know. We will use that thread to post comments or pictures.
> 
> So there will be this thread for signups and discussion up until the close of sign ups. Then there will be a new one that shows who is involved and for pictures and follow up.


Okie dokie! So, do we just send you our two sentence theme likes with our info, then?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yepp, send me your info of name, address and a few sentences about your Haunt, party, theme or focus for 2015. This will be sent on to your Reaper.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Not to be a pain here, but reading other people's wants is a lot of fun! It helps us get to know each other better, and it could help us on future reaps. I'm not generally a nosy person, but I'd love to see _*what everybody says about their haunt setups.*_

Edit, adding to this for clarity--
I'm not suggesting sticking to the full, long want lists of regular reapers. I'm just saying it would be nice if everyone's couple-sentence synopsis of likes/wants/style for their haunt setup was posted somewhere. It's entertaining. It gives us an idea of what our fellow-hunters main goals are, and that's information we can use for future reaps. When they get their reaps, it will also give us a clue why they got what they got.
It looks as though people are starting to put their ideas in this thread. IMO, that adds to the fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, I spent quite a while today PMing bethene and saki.girl while setting this up. THey are the two that run the Secret Reapers and I was not wanting to step on the toes of what was already set up. Since saki had already decided to delay the Mini Reaper until April, I thought this was a good small thing in the mean time for anyone wanting to do something less involved.

Later in the afternoon, WitchyKitty joined in and caught some flaws in the posting and was included in the PMing info as we got things set up. Somewhere in the scope of the afternoon it was suggested to make it simpler with the lists since this is a shorter and faster turn around involving one gift. Also so many have just received big reapers and would need to update their lists. All that info is available and can be search in a "stalking" way like we all do anyway.

I will be happy to PM anyone's victim for more info if people want me to do that. Again we were just trying something new. Saki will definitely have everyone do the detailed lists for her Mini Reaper and I can't wait. This one will just help me and hopefully others make it until that Reaper.

Again, anyone just let me know you want more info and I will get it. Or if you want to send more okay, too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's fine; I'm sure it will be great just as is. 
I wasn't suggesting a complete want list. I was just thinking it would be fun to see what everyone's line or two about their haunt style was. Maybe when people post their received reaps they can let us know what their couple sentences were. I just find it fun to see how various reapers interpret others' wants.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea, ooojen. They could just add their sentences on here when they say they are joining. I love seeing and hearing about everyone's too. Just make sure to also send the PM with the info and addresses so I can forward it on to victims.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

Yes it will! hope we get a fair amount of players! !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do think we'll be in on this one... We've always thought about joining in the reapering but have been a bit dazed, confused and afraid of the whole thing. Since the rules are just one gift and no massive likes and dislikes maybe this in the time to jump in with four feet.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Stinkerbell n Frog Prince. You will have so much fun. Be sure to send me by PM your name, address and a couple of sentences about your theme, haunt needs for this year if you decide to join us!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

since it was suggested to post in the thread our few sentences here's ours. 

Our Haunting style is all over the map, we've done just about everything but clowns we're not into clowns. We're into creepy not bloody/gory. We have a wall with cemetery photos, we'd like to add more stones to our cemetery display. Things for our witches shelves - skulls, potion bottles, spell books, caged/bottled creatures.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

yea! so glad you guys are joining us, then,once you realise just how much fun it is, stick around for the other reapers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still thinking about it...I want to join, but I need to wait until my bills are paid first and see what I have left, lol.

For those of you who already signed up...did you post your theme sentences here for us to see??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> yea! so glad you guys are joining us, then,once you realise just how much fun it is, stick around for the other reapers!


Yeah, this will be a nice "starter reaper"...then, once you see how it works...and quickly get addicted...you can join us for future mini and big reapers!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok edited my in post added my sentence of likes disliked


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

I am so in. 
I have a outdoor cemetery, with spider area, and small witch section. Indoors I love Halloween art work, witchy decor, etc. love what folks are sewing. while I adore my witches, I have enough potion bottles. Hope this is good enough!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Of course, I am so in. I love these SR. 

I love witches and everything about them. This year I am adding all conjurers including fortune tellers and wizards and just getting started on the wizards so anything that direction would be awesomely welcome. I also have a cemetery that I want to expand. So anything for a creepy cemetery would love a stone for a witch, wizard, sorcerer or sorceress or fortune teller.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are up to six!!! Yay and two are couples so more Haunt love to share.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> I am so in.
> I have a outdoor cemetery, with spider area, and small witch section. Indoors I love Halloween art work, witchy decor, etc. love what folks are sewing. while I adore my witches, I have enough potion bottles. Hope this is good enough!


Good enough for me! I already know exactly what I'd make you if you were my victim! If you're not my victim, I might have to make it for myself! lol!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am in this one and told printersdevil last night. Just got a text from her to post it on here. Lol

We are planning to do a butcher shop in our basement this year and have nothing of that kind of stuff. Also want to have a big cemetery out front. No theme for party just Halloween fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

All ready know something to send someone who is signed up but if don't get you I will send it as a pay it forward


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in. Great idea to just be one item.

Oh Leprechaun Reaper, send me something to represent a Candy Creature so that I can take a picture of it to use for my icon since I got no takers for my make me an icon contest thread, or send me any traditional Halloween item.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> I'm in. Great idea to just be one item.
> 
> Oh Leprechaun Reaper, send me something to represent a Candy Creature so that I can take a picture of it to use for my icon since I got no takers for my make me an icon contest thread, or send me any traditional Halloween item.


(If you type in "candy monster" on yahoo images, some cool candy creatures pop up...just an idea, lol.)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> I'm in. Great idea to just be one item.
> 
> Oh Leprechaun Reaper, send me something to represent a Candy Creature so that I can take a picture of it to use for my icon since I got no takers for my make me an icon contest thread, or send me any traditional Halloween item.











Here's something to use Candy Creature  I just love this guy. Going to make some.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

Love that Bethany! !


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I found him online long time ago. Wanted one since, so now that I have started spreading my "crafting wings" I'll be making one or more.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 237360
> 
> 
> Here's something to use Candy Creature  I just love this guy. Going to make some.



That definitely would fit the bill. Since I threw the challenge open to my Leprechaun Reaper, I will remain iconless until after the Reaper is over. However, if my Leprechaun Reaper chooses to just get me a traditional Halloween gift instead, then I will use that image. Thanks for thinking of me.

Maybe you will be my Reaper and you can make us both one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woooo hoooo, we are picking up Reapers. There are several newbies---so welcome to the Secret Reaper life. It is very addictive and fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

any more want to play? ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

fast easy and fun one item come join in


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I do!!!!! Thank goodness Printer messaged me


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh what the hell, sign me up. 

Might make a candy creature just as a pay it forward as well...


Stay away from blood and gore and I'll be happy with whatever. Skulls are always nice, general Halloween decorates my office, the wife likes more crafty type stuff in the house, and Talia likes plush anything.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Count me in!! Got a fenced-in cemetery that's lacking in ambient light and groundbreakers and hope to have a cauldron creep set up by my front door this year. Anything that might work with either of those will be perfect.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are up to 10!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just signed up!

My description: 
My haunt represents the "Haunted Estate" of an old eccentric who's never seen. It features a cemetery, swamp, many wandering creatures, and a peek inside his mansion featuring portraits, potions, antiques, a dungeon, and collections of Egyptian treasures.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Considering it. Just don't know with all that is going on.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still considering, as well. Is it strange that I feel more intimidated and worried about doing a single item reap than I do for a whole box of reaps, lol...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im doing A Hocus Pocus, Witch theme this year. It will be set up outside for the ToTs. Anything dealing with the movie would be nice or anything to fit into my Witch scene. I do have a classic graveyard so a new stone would be nice. I always want Jack O Lanterns. I do have a "to do list" on my Pinterest called Halloween Props I Want. This is the things I want to make or buy for my haunt this year.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm still considering, as well. Is it strange that I feel more intimidated and worried about doing a single item reap than I do for a whole box of reaps, lol...


Me too WitchyKitty.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm still considering, as well. Is it strange that I feel more intimidated and worried about doing a single item reap than I do for a whole box of reaps, lol...


I agree! If you send several things, you can be pretty sure your victim will like_ something_ they get, but it's intimidating to only send one! Also, I'm having a hard time figuring out how I'd make something for some of the lists without going over the shipping limit. Outdoor props are especially hard for me to envision-- they have to be pretty small to ship for $13.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

shipping might be a issue, but have sorta been thinking about the lists to get some possible ideas.


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

I have been stalking around this site for a bit now...I think I'm ready to jump in and join this! This sounds like lots of fun!!! 
I'm not picky...guts, gore, zombies, skulls, creepy dolls...I love it all!  I am planing on expanding my graveyard this year, adding some ghosts & witches to my side yard, and turning my living room into a demonic nursery.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I agree! If you send several things, you can be pretty sure your victim will like_ something_ they get, but it's intimidating to only send one! Also, I'm having a hard time figuring out how I'd make something for some of the lists without going over the shipping limit. Outdoor props are especially hard for me to envision-- they have to be pretty small to ship for $13.


Yes, that's one big thing I worried about...some of the lists seem to be looking for items for themes that might be too big or expensive for the $13 gift/$13 shipping price points we have, lol. It would be quite difficult. Everyone should keep in mind these gifts will probably need to be smaller gifts, so let people know what you would want/need along those lines...maybe??


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We're having a witch set up theme with a cemetery scene, outside. Looking for cemetery creepinesssuch as small tombstones, green or blue inexpensive flood lighting, small groundbreakers, with head, arms and fabric body type groundbreakers. Most things that will work with that theme outside. 

Animated black cat for our witch theme. 



**Always looking for cool, rare or handmade *Jack Skellington stuff.** 



Possibly a Nightmare Before Christmas apron, or quilt, or shower curtain.


A hand carved Jack Skellington JOL, perhaps...they are lightweight.  I'm not sure if anyone on here makes these, but we like them. 

Any of these single items will work for us.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Everyone should keep in mind these gifts will probably need to be smaller gifts, so let people know what you would want/need along those lines...maybe??


Absolutely. I'd feel more confident if everybody wanted things that could fit in a medium Priority Flat Rate box. I could send one of those half way across the country for $12.65. But they're only 13-5/8" x 11-7/8" x 3-3/8" or 11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2". That's how much space is available _with packing materials_. I know there are other shipping options that might be cheaper for some people, but I think WitchyKitty is 100% correct. It looks like some people's expectations are for something higher than just a nice little fun token, andI know I'd feel bad if I couldn't accommodate my victim's wants.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My $0.02, I think most people going into this are doing it for the fun if doing a SR exchange. These restrictions definitely mean we're going to have to be more creative, but anyone expecting the moon will be sorely disappointed. Then again, ooojen, aprons will fit into envelopes  y'know, in case I'm your victim again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Aprons for everybody!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just want to make sure everyone has read the specific, new rules for this new style of quickie reaper and understands it's smaller, cheaper gifts (money wise, not quality) that are cheaply shipped under printersdevil's price guidelines. Larger items will be too expensive to ship, therefore, are pretty much ruled out. It's not that we can't, or don't want to, send larger, fancy gifts...it's just not in the rules for this specific reaper is all. I'd be so severely heartbroken if I stuck to the rules and sent a nice, but smaller gift, and others ignored the new rules and sent huge, fancy items. I'd have a sad victim and I'd be a sad reaper...that's the only reason I haven't signed up yet...the extreme fear of having my victim feel let down...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes thinking outside the box is hard for all of us. Spell books which can be theme related or not, kits like some have made for exchanges that go in wooden or other type of box or small suitcase looking object, ghosts, small groundbreakers, the smaller hanging ghouls, witches, zombies, hanging heads, potion box or apothecary shelf, skulls, tombstones that are not huge, lighting things (I got a big colored spot light and holder in this last one as part of my Reaper gifts and was so glad—I have a need for lots of these and they will get pricey to buy all at once), creepy dolls, lots of things for guts or gore out there, creepy things abound in small sizes, Egyptian treasures, swamp items, portraits, JOLs or corpse pumpkins, corpse body parts or skulls, items for a witches shelf could be anything form potions, to item for butcher could be any torture item to an apron, sign, body part, CD of screams or CD of music for any of above, candy creature or monsters opens all kinds of visions and ideas, etc. 

I think this is part of the fun of having to adapt and come up with ideas. I do know that this group is probably filled with some of the most creative people I know.

I bet there will be some amazing things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

I agree with printer. i have seen the work from you wonderful folks and know you can pull it off. as far as shipping, lets just say under 15 or so, and just do our best, and not get too hung up on it. I also agree with Lady goat's, I just enjoy the reapers,i love creating more than receiving (don't get me wrong, love all I have received) , !!
Printer, a tip for you, when you send the victims, before you give them the name,put the rules first, in capital letters, maybe a different color,that way the rules are right there, even before the victim is given out. 
I have ideas for several folks, even some that have not signed up yet, hopefully I get someone I have a idea for! other wise, will need too. scramble!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I know printer...it will be super fun and interesting to make/find smaller gifts. I can do that, no problem! I just don't want those who are hoping for larger gifts to be disappointed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Hahahaha...I just had to...)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no shipping police checking on amounts---lol. Remember this is for fun. Just trying to limit and equal the field on this one.

I was inspired to set this up after reading many times of members commenting they would like to join some of the Reapers but were sort of overwhelmed by the depth of things and amounts sent. This is meant to be a fun and fast swap to give some of those members an opportunity to see how much fun this is without having to jump in to a lot of time and work. I do know that many on here are willing to brainstorm with you for ideas if you need some. I have reached out by PM to other Forum members on numerous occasions when I didn't know what to do for a victim or was unfamiliar with their theme. Sometimes it was reaching out to others in the SR and on occasion just to other forum members who were into those themes for ideas. On each occasion, I came up with ideas that even I could manage.

So, the points are well spoken. This one is not about big expensive props--just the love of Halloween. Now on the next SR if Terra wants to make us all one of her huge and fabulous gravestones, we are down with that!!!! LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the pic and Oprah post!!! Makes me remember an old I Love Lucy show when they were in Italy and a little boy told Lucy he had the same birthday as little Ricky, who was in New York and Lucy was homesick and missing his birthday. She was buying the little guy all kinds of things and then all of his family and friends kept coming in an saying it was their birthday, too and he said, "Its everybody's birthday, too". LOL


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I tried to make a post but it said posted and I don't see it....

I do know that Halloween Wifey would absolutely love a Jack Skellington apron, if we get a reaper who sews. I think most people who cook or bake a lot would appreciate an apron.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

that's funny, witchykitty!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Aprons have become the new cake plate cover---everyone wants one. LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I still want the cake cover  No aprons for me - have way too many now. LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I actually bought an apron for one of you today  PIF


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the fun peeps Friday the 13 is dead line for sign up


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hope no one's wanting Easter crossovers, still trying to perfect my egg carving...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool egg carving!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hahahahaha, oh god, please let that become a "thing"!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Who wants to be the 13th to sign up for this SR?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah that would be cool!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Me, me, me!  Unless someone beat me to it, of course. 

I don't use rotting, festering, dismembered, bloody, oozing stuff; no babies/kids/animals in any form of distress. No roaches,maggots, or flies. No clowns, aliens, toxic, science lab, medical stuff.

I have an abandoned cemetery/abandoned caretaker house theme, with the usual expected creatures (ghosts, imps, skeletons, bats, cats, spiders). Unfortunately, no one sees the inside of the house, but I do decorate it for our own enjoyment.

ideas:

a 4 inch or larger old-looking bell with a loop on top (to re-make my Dead Ringer prop--doesn't have to be real, just realistic)

battery operated flying bats

table top size blow mold lamps (I have a Jack o'lantern headed scarecrow)

electric or battery op fake Jack o'lanterns (or hand-carved Funkin I could put a battery light in)

Victorian/Goth/vintage reproduction decor; I love dark, antiquey things, and age and wear make it more interesting

headless horseman tombstone



printersdevil said:


> Who wants to be the 13th to sign up for this SR?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woooo hooo, LairMistress is lucky #13 in this Secret Reaper. 

Watch your mail for something special for our #13! It is only fitting for #13 to get a prize!!!!

Be sure to send me your name, address and the info to send to your Reaper.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Aww, sweet! You don't really have to do that, though. I was going to sign up the other day, but got called in to help with the remodeling.  Then I forgot to come back until today!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was planning to do this at #13. It is only fitting. Just make sure I have address for me and for the Reaper exchange. lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress was the 13th sign-up so she is getting a little surprise something and if he Owls cooperate, it should be there by the 13th!!!

Sign-ups for this weird and wacky SMALL one item Reaper are open until Friday the 13th at midnight.

Just wanted to make sure that everyone reads the info in the top post or here where I am copying it from above.



This is a SHORTER, SMALLER, CHEAPER version of our beloved Secret Reaper exchanges. It also has a new twist and must be only ONE gift with the cost no more than $13 give or take a dollar or two. This is a great way for those Forum members who have been hesitant to jump into a full Secret Reaper exchange to try it out without as much work or involvement. But, it will guarantee you a wee bit of fun. Also try to keep the shipping right around the same amount.

Again, it will be only ONE gift sent to your victim. This is the rule of the Leprechaun and must not be violated or you will never have good luck again! I am announcing this now in an attempt to give those not frequenting the Forum on a regular basis this time of year to have time to hop in and join the fun. 

However, sign-ups will end at midnight central time on Friday, March 13! If you miss that deadline you are out of luck. So, set your reminders on your wee smart phones and don’t miss out on the fun!

Victim names will be sent by Private Message by Tuesday, March 17, St. Patrick’s Day in honor of our Leprechaun. I promise to have them all out by that top of the morn'.

You will have from then until April 1 to buy or craft or repurpose ONE gift for your victim. Don’t be a fool and miss this April Fool’s Day shipping deadline or you will have no more good luck.

Instead of doing the long lists of LIKES we usually do for Secret Reapers, this one also has a twist: In a couple of sentences explain what your theme or decorating focus is this year. Reapers have the option of searching you by way of Post Stalking to get more details from the Forum.

We have so much fun with the others and sometimes go all out sending many packages or boxes, so let's have this one's challenge to stay with only one gift in the given price range. We have some newbies involved and we want to honor the rules. I know it will be hard for the crafting and shopping queens, but let's keep it equal. 

Check over the lists there is room for all kinds of things to make/craft or buy in smaller items.

Have fun!!!!! Let me know if you have questions or concerns.

I


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm In  sign me up


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

14, 14 Reapers do I hear 15?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> 14, 14 Reapers do I hear 15?


15! OK now what did I just join?!?! hahahaha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha...silly Hilda  
We're at 15!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> 15! OK now what did I just join?!?! hahahaha


*SOLD* to Hilda for 15 thousand!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> *SOLD* to Hilda for 15 thousand!


Hahaha! That cracked me up, ooojen. I hope you brought your wallet, Hilda!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

This exchange sounds like lots of fun. I like your ideas, printersdevil. Count me in too! 

We are doing a freaky tiki theme, "Forbidden Tiki Island" this year. Anything for that or general Halloween is great by me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet 16 and hasn't been kissed. Uhhhh, I mean we are up to 16!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...I'm in at 17! (Still a little anxious for this one, but I'm jumping in with both feet!) 

I don't have much of a theme...outdoors I have a realistic, spooky/creepy graveyard with skeletons/bones/ghosts/reapers/bats/ect (no gore/zombies), and I also have JOL/pumpkin things...indoors I decorate with many things and am easy to please, but love witches, cats, owls and pumpkins the most! I have a Pinterest page in my signature that you can check out for ideas and you can see my albums and past reaper lists for more info if you'd like. (I am a vegetarian/animal lover, so no real dead animals/bones/parts ect.)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woooo hoooo, she was just 17, you know what I mean...and the way she looked when she walked across that floor....

I am a little apprehensive about this, too. Just hope that everyone holds to one gift so be have something different. This is a nice change of pace and lets the one item be special and hopefully after this time (if we do it again) will be non stressful.

Don't forget to send me your address and info for your victims.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just sent my info, printer!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

"Im 18 and I like it..." Unless somebody else signed up first.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot more victims yaaaa


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> *SOLD* to Hilda for 15 thousand!


Woot Woot!!! This better be a date with Rick Grimes!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like you are 18 again, ooojen!

We are growing!!!

Several haven't sent info to me yet. Don't forget.

Witchykitty, I copied the info you posted here and added to my Word document of things to send. So it has you clarification.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've gotten some wonderful things for various areas from prior reaps, and I think what's most wide open now is the lab of Dr. Frankenstein (though spiders are already delightfully accounted for).
I want the lab to have an eerie feel, but not to be crude or gory. Any sort of prop to fit the lab of a Victorian(ish) mad scientist would be great. Switches, dials, monitor lights, or any other parts to build with would be great too. Note that I have no problem assembling things if something is easier to ship in pieces.
It's fine if stuff skews somewhat more modern than classic early Victorian, but I'm not looking for anything with a USB port.
I already have quite a bit of lab glassware (flasks, beakers) thanks to my DD. (Need Buret-type clamps and support rings, though. Cheap is fine!)
Oddities are great, and a little creepy is fine, but I'm not looking for actual dead animals/animal parts or anything hard-core gore-oriented. 
Thank you potential reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Now I have a week to sit around and wonder who my wonderful future Victim will be...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Or we could hang out in the bushes making glitter bombs at printerdevil's. Wait...is it still cold over there in Texas?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is rainy and gloomy here and it is Spring Break week. Temps in the mid 50s at night. But, wait, it could snow again, or it might shoot up to the 70s. Both have happened in the past few weeks. LOL

I think I have a container of Ritas frozen in the garage freezer. Not sure about the stock of hot choc, but that sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

I think I need to leave a lot of glitter, via glitter bombs, i always need to clean glitter,boa feathers and empty bottles out of my bushes,want to share that joy !!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww yeah! Glitter Bombs and bush stalking!!! It's been too long. Good times, good times, lol. Yeah, bethene has a lot of glitter revenge to take care of!! I have hot cider and hot chocolate...we have several Irish beers, too, for the holiday if anyone is interested!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

oh,I'm interested!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Still on the fence. 
I have some orders to complete that need to go back north with me. Very happy I have orders and haven't even opened the infamous Etsy Shop.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

OK. I read the rules. I'm in! 

Whoever stalks me will immediately see I do a large outdoor whimsical blowmold display...
BUT I don't need anything for that! We are completely changing direction!
We are working on an indoor whole house party theme. Haunted Inn with different themes in each room.
I am currently gathering together items for a basement laboratory. Soooo Anything funky and creepy for the lab would be COOL. Anything specimen-ish would work... a jar or skelly anything would be awesome! I love fake critters of any kind!!
Just not TOO gory or TOO glittery. Keeping it creepy is the target. 

Looking forward to it. Bring on the Quickie-Reaper-Victims!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am really excited for this one come on victim lets see how creative I can get with one item


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us it's not to late


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks for PMing me devilsprinter. I've just been skimming the forum lately. I just saw that I posted devilsprinter's name backwards and I'm not even correcting it. Heck! I did it again. It just goes to show everyone how scatterbrained I've been. That cough syrup really messes with my head.

Anyway, I'm in. As I've said to anyone who will listen, (I feel like a broken record) I'm doing dolls this year. I love all the dolls everyone has sent. But I'm going for numbers, so I'll take all the broken down dolls you've got. I'm always into vintage Halloween, and really, pretty well anything. If you find that odd thing at a thrift store, I love it. As for what I don't do, anything with satan. I'm in the bible belt and the devil doesn't go over big down here. 

And I have to say, I have been guilty of going over the limit in the past. I just can't seem to stop myself once I get going. But I promise this time I will follow the rules. I can't wait to get a victim so I can get started. Thanks for setting this up, you know who you are even if I can't get your name straight.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

I'm the same way,scareme, I have ideas, then come up with more, but also am worried about doing a good job!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Usually, I do a box full of things that I made/crafted, bought new and found at thrift stores...so I cover all of the bases...this time, being it's only one gift, I have to choose only type of gift. Do I buy, find or make?!?!?! What will make my future victim the happiest??? Oh boy, six more days until Victim time...I may explode by then...anyone have any sedatives???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

haha, witchykitty, I know! I am anxious to know what I need to concentrate on, have ideas, like, oh,if I get them, this would be good, etc!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have two main possible ideas that could each be adapted slightly to fit a couple different themes, but they're not _universally_ applicable. If I get a vampire, witchy (light), or classic Halloween victim, I'm good to go, otherwise I'm going to have to spend more time in the planning phase...which could be fine, too. 
It might be a bit of an issue that I'm so not urban. If I want anything like Halloween fabrics or any more obscure craft materials, I have to order them and hope they come in time for me to get them made into something. Not much room for error!
If possible, I _will _try to craft something. Things that can be purchased this time of year are usually available everywhere or easy to order. It doesn't make sense to me to buy and ship something for $26 combined that my victim could easily have purchased for $13, so I'll try to give her or him something she or he can't just go out and buy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Same here...I'm super good with general Halloween likes, but some of the other specific themes are all new to me...or I might have a hard time finding cool things to work with for them. I have already been wracking my brain...if I get this person, if I get that person, they will be easy or they will make me cry, hahaha!  I don't really want to just buy something boring, either, that they can easily buy themselves. I want to give them something awesome!!! Oh, the waiting for a victim...it's such torture!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are at 19!

Signups through Friday 13th


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Getting the blanket tents all ready to camp outside printer's house!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

ohhhh,perfect! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Getting the blanket tents all ready to camp outside printer's house!!
> 
> View attachment 237637


love this i am doing my bed room over gypsy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I may join the peeps in the bushes if they have this type of set-up. I could so use one of those tents!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on in! There are enough pillows for everyone!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Psssst...fellow reapers...printer will be in the bushes soon. I'll stay here and keep her occupied while a few of you guys head inside and see if you can find any preliminary victim lists!! Hurry...and be stealthy!! Take the ninja gerbils if needed...)

Printersdevil!! Come join us for drinks and witchy gypsy dancing by the fire!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll bring the Ţuică, and I'm sure you'll be able to take your time in the house  
It's a sure way to stay occupied.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL! Okay, I had to look that up because I wasn't sure what it was...I am assuming it's strong, lol...just make sure to keep it away from the gerbils. They are NOT good drunks...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's Romanian, and I thought it would be appropriate with the Gypsy feel of the tent. We'll keep the bottle out of gerbil reach.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, saki, I love that!
Tomorrow at midnight is the deadline!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

Yay! ! love that. Saki!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Printer, why didn't we realize how intimidating this would be when we were discussing how great of an idea it was!!!?? hahaha. I think i'm comfortable with maybe 60% of the people involved. If i get any of the remaining 40%, i might just dig my own grave. 

But the exhilaration is making this bearable! Just can't wait!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Everyone remember this is the way we all felt when we did our first Secret Reaper!!!! If there is a list that you absolutely can't do, let me know before end of sign=ups.
LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Printer, why didn't we realize how intimidating this would be when we were discussing how great of an idea it was!!!?? hahaha. I think i'm comfortable with maybe 60% of the people involved. If i get any of the remaining 40%, i might just dig my own grave.


I don't wish stress on anyone else, but I'm still kind of glad to see that there are more than just a couple of us who feel the intimidation factor!

Sheesh, I hope _MY _wants/suggestions aren't difficult for someone! If they are, Future Reaper, just pick out almost anything and I'll be happy (avoid gory/satanic/clowns).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I don't wish stress on anyone else, but I'm still kind of glad to see that there are more than just a couple of us who feel the intimidation factor!
> 
> Sheesh, I hope _MY _wants/suggestions aren't difficult for someone! If they are, Future Reaper, just pick out almost anything and I'll be happy (avoid gory/satanic/clowns).


Awwww, but I already planned to make you a bloody devil clown with half of it's face melted off...NOW what will I make you if I get you as a victim?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I made my list very easy and general. I made sure there was more than one theme to work with, so my reaper will have choices and not be worried of a single theme that they maybe aren't comfy with. Plus, they can stalk me and find something else that I would like, and see more of the things I don't like, rather than go by my small list here.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awwww, but I already planned to make you a bloody devil clown with half of it's face melted off...NOW what will I make you if I get you as a victim?!


You literally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Five more days until we get our Victims!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I might have to pull out of this one  found mold taking over a closet, may have to do a bathroom remodel, stat.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I might have to pull out of this one  found mold taking over a closet, may have to do a bathroom remodel, stat.


oh man be very careful with that stuff no kidding that stuff almost killed me many years ago.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I might have to pull out of this one  found mold taking over a closet, may have to do a bathroom remodel, stat.


Oh no!! I hope it ends up not being as bad as you thought...mold is no fun to deal with! We will miss you if you can't join us in this one, though!!! Totally understandable, though, if you can't.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh man be very careful with that stuff no kidding that stuff almost killed me many years ago.


Don't have to tell me twice. I get hives and have problems breathing around it, which is what prompted me to search. It's in my daughter's closet (which I organized less than a month ago, so it hasn't been there long), which is the worst part of all!




WitchyKitty said:


> Oh no!! I hope it ends up not being as bad as you thought...mold is no fun to deal with! We will miss you if you can't join us in this one, though!!! Totally understandable, though, if you can't.


Thanks, I hope it's not as bad as I think, too! Will know in a few hours. #blah


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping it is not to bad fingers crossed for you sweetie


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LadyGoats, hoping it is not bad.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ugh, good luck! I hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

You gals are awesome - came to give a head's-up, but i won't turn down your well-wishes! I've had a few hours for it to set in and come up with a couple plans based on different scenarios, but can't get a set plan until we get drywall down. Gonna try to convince the Mr. to do that (but he lacks finesse and competency with the reciprocating saw, so that may cause more harm than good - I just don't wanna do it!)... trying to look on the positive side, i have been wanting to do a built-in desk and shelving in my daughter's closet. This seems to be just the excuse!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like life gave you lemons and you are going to make some lemonade, Lady Goats!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Gonna try to convince the Mr. to do that (but he lacks finesse and competency with the reciprocating saw, so that may cause more harm than good - I just don't wanna do it!)


Yeah, it's less of a PITA patching the edges and corners than it is doing demolition yourself, especially when there's mold. Been there with the basement! My DH is competent, but not long on finesse.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been there with the basement, too! Our house had major mold issues from a leaky basement when we moved in. We still have some leaking, but we patched up the worst of it, sealed the cement walls, cleaned up all of the mold (which took a long time in an old, icky basement!), bleached everything and now we run a dehumidifier down there for most of the year. 
We also redid the shower surround last year and found a little back there, too. That was a nightmare, but we cleaned it all up, replaced wood, fixed the issues and put in a nice new surround. I never want to tear out a shower again, lol.

Good luck to you, LadyGoats!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

LadyGoats said:


> Printer, why didn't we realize how intimidating this would be when we were discussing how great of an idea it was!!!?? hahaha. I think i'm comfortable with maybe 60% of the people involved. If i get any of the remaining 40%, i might just dig my own grave.


I remember another one when I thought "I'm good with anyone but..." 

Guess who I got. 

Getting me out of my comfort zone was half the fun.

Edit: Whoa, should have finished reading the thread.

Not fun, hope cleanup is relatively painless. At least you found the problem? I have scars up and down my arms from my reactions last year. Took us ages to track down the culprit.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yikes LadyGoats mold is bad news. It seeps into the wood. I'm an X-ray tech. You should see what mold looks like on someone's lungs. Not trying to scare you. Just make sure you replace the wood


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Yikes LadyGoats mold is bad news. It seeps into the wood. I'm an X-ray tech. You should see what mold looks like on someone's lungs. Not trying to scare you. Just make sure you replace the wood


I so know this that was me I was so damn sick it almost killed me that stuff is bad news and deadly it took me 7 years to recover so yes please please be careful and wear a mask don't breath that stuff .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I was just going to say to wear a mask when working with it, for sure!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim...Victim...Victim...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I promise to beat the deadline of the 17th. It just fit the entire theme of Friday the 13th, St. Patty's Day, April Fools Day.

If you guys don't dump too much glitter in my bushes maybe even by the end of the weekend!!! I am headed to a fun evening tomorrow at Dark Hour Haunted House for their Spring Break Slay show. So, I will really be in the mood for some victims!!!!! Will work to get them out. I promise!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Where are everyone's lists? I think I want to peek at them & see if intimidated is an understatement.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Where are everyone's lists? I think I want to peek at them & see if intimidated is an understatement.


We didn't do full lists for this one...it's just a couple sentences about each person's theme and such in their sign up post on this thread. You just have to read through to find them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

17 pages


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> 17 pages


Lol, yep.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Bethany said:


> 17 pages


Or we can make it easy for you. Just slip PD a bribe and just read mine.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How about if I copy them and post them all here? I have all in a Word document, but will need to make another to remove the addresses. This was easier for me than using folders. I will post them in awhile. Gotta get dinner on the table.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope that my "list" wasn't too out there for anyone. I'll be happy with anything that looks spooky or old, but not gross.  I was just trying to be a little more specific.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...first we were worried about other people's mini lists...now everyone is all nervous about their own mini lists. Seriously, this is how you know this is a wonderful group of people who desperately want to please their victims and reapers...we nearly give ourselves panic attacks with worry. You guys are awesome! {{HUGS}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I hope that my "list" wasn't too out there for anyone. I'll be happy with anything that looks spooky or old, but not gross.  I was just trying to be a little more specific.


Your list looks good...my only problem with it is that I have several ideas for your list and would pace a hole in the floor trying to decide which single one I would send, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DRUM ROLLLLLLLL......

The lists are below. On a few, I copied and pasted some of the extra that you posted on this thread. Trying to keep up with things. Sheesh this is hard work. My hat is off to bethene for all the huge SR and to saki for all the ones she coordinates.

LISTS FOR THOSE SIGNED UP AT THIS MOMENT

1. TheHalloweenKing (and his missus)
There are two main themes this year.
The main one is a very large, creepy witch, in a graveyard theme. 

-In need of a large cauldron
-This witch - http://www.ebay.com/itm/351167404319...:MEBIDX:IT
- Tombstone for an old witch's grave
-Outdoor green spotlights to witches
I do know that Halloween Wifey would absolutely love a Jack Skellington apron, if we get a reaper who sews. I think most people who cook or bake a lot would appreciate an apron
We're having a witch set up theme within a cemetery, outside. Looking for cemetery creepiness, as in (smaller) or larger if you have no problem in doing so.....tombstones and if you have a cheaper fog machine that was maybe caught on sale after Halloween, green flood lighting, small groundbreakers, ( or large, if you would like to make) groundbreakers. Things that will work with that theme outside.

**Also interested in a light swag with the black fabric strips and different colored Halloween lights... either purple, green, orange or all colors.**

Someone made one of these recently. 

**Always looking for cool *Jack Skellington stuff.** 
A hand carved Jack Skellington JOL, perhaps...they are lightweight.


2.Stinkerbell and Frog Prince
Our Haunting style is all over the map, we've done just about everything but clowns we're not into clowns. We're into creepy not bloody/gory. We have a wall with cemetery photos, we'd like to add more stones to our cemetery display. Things for our witches shelves - skulls, potion bottles, spell books, caged/bottled creatures. 

3. Saki.girl 
Ok so for me its all about witches this year my party is Gathering of witches 2015 I am doing several different scene they are Oz wicked witch, voodoo witch, Salem witch trial witch, gypsy witch, soul taker witch, snow white witch, and witch potion table set up. So anything for one of the séance would be great . 
Do not like blood, guts, clowns or dolls (voodoo dolls ok)

4. bethene
I do a small cemetery with a spider. area, and small witch area. so anything to go with that. I love the Halloween art work, knick knacks, fancy witch hat, love the items that have been sewn. love witchy items but have enough potion bottles, not into zombie babies, clowns


5. Candy Creature
Oh Leprechaun Reaper, send me something to represent a Candy Creature so that I can take a picture of it to use for my icon since I got no takers for my make me an icon contest thread, or send me any traditional Halloween item.

6. LadyGoats
I've got a fenced-in cemetery that's lacking in ambient light and groundbreakers and hope to have a cauldron creep set up by my front door this year. Anything that might work with either of those will be perfect.


7. UnOrthOdox
Doing a "Harvest" theme in the yard. Love skulls, and decorate my office with general Halloween decor. Wife likes crafty things in the house, Talia likes plush animals/dolls and jewelry. No blood/gore.


8. zombiesmash
My haunt represents the "Haunted Estate" of an old eccentric who's never seen. It features a cemetery, swamp, many wandering creatures, and a peek inside his mansion featuring portraits, potions, antiques, a dungeon, and collections of Egyptian treasures.


9. geige
I have been stalking around this site for a bit now…I think I’m ready to jump in and join this! This sounds like lots of fun!!!

I’m not pickey…guts, gore, zombies, skulls, creepy dolls…I love it all! I am planing on expanding my graveyard this year, adding some ghosts & witches to my side yard, and turning my living room ino a demonic nursery.

10. booswife02
I'm doing a Hocus Pocus/Witch scene in my front yard this year. Anything to go with that would be great. I'd love a creature in a cage, maybe a fairy or something that would look good on my witch shelves. I always want Jack O Lanterns. I'm a new Wiccan/Witch so if you know anything about these things I'd love something for my altar. I don't have one yet. Anything you choose will be great! Thank you so much. 

PS. I do have a Pinterest account with tons of boards and info if that would help you.


11. printersdevil
I love witches and everything about them. This year I am adding all conjurers including fortune tellers and wizards and just getting started on the wizards so anything that direction would be awesomely welcome. I also have a cemetery that I want to expand. So anything for a creepy cemetery would love a stone for a witch, wizard, sorcerer or sorceress or fortune teller.


12. texaslucky
We are planning to do a butcher shop in our basement this year and have nothing of that kind of stuff. Also want to have a big cemetery out front. No theme for party just Halloween fun.




13. LairMistress
I don't use rotting, festering, dismembered, bloody, oozing stuff; no babies/kids/animals in any form of distress. No roaches,maggots, or flies. No clowns, aliens, toxic, science lab, medical stuff.

I have an abandoned cemetery/abandoned caretaker house theme, with the usual expected creatures (ghosts, imps, skeletons, bats, cats, spiders). Unfortunately, no one sees the inside of the house, but I do decorate it for our own enjoyment.

ideas:

a 4 inch or larger old-looking bell with a loop on top (to re-make my Dead Ringer prop--doesn't have to be real, just realistic)

battery operated flying bats

table top size blow mold lamps (I have a Jack o'lantern headed scarecrow)

Victorian/Goth/vintage reproduction decor; I love dark, antiquey things, and age and wear make it more interesting

headless horseman tombstone


14.moonwitchkitty
Likes:
Bats
Rats
Snakes
Cloaks (dark colors)
Handmade Items
Skulls all shapes and sizes
Witchy items
Grave yard 
Miniatures 
I am easy to please what ever you send I'm sure I will like it.

Dislikes
Spiders
Clowns
Cutesy items


15. Hilda
Whoever stalks me will immediately see I do a large outdoor whimsical blowmold display...
BUT I don't need anything for that! We are completely changing direction!
We are working on an indoor whole house party theme. Haunted Inn with different themes in each room.
I am currently gathering together items for a basement laboratory. Soooo Anything funky and creepy for the lab would be COOL. Anything specimen-ish would work... a jar or skelly anything would be awesome! I love fake critters of any kind!!
Just not TOO gory or TOO glittery. Keeping it creepy is the target.



16. Paint it Black
Our display this year is called, "Forbidden Tiki Island." Going for a creepy, tropical, island, witch doctor, cannibals, skulls, headhunters, shrunken heads type of thing. I also like anything Halloween in general.


17. witchykitty
I don't have much of a theme...outdoors I have a realistic, spooky/creepy graveyard (no gore/zombies), and I also have JOL/pumpkin things...indoors I decorate with many things and am easy to please, but love witches, cats, owls and pumpkins the most! I have a Pinterest page in my signature that you can check out for ideas and you can see my albums and past reaper lists for more info if you'd like. (I am a vegetarian/animal lover, so no real dead animals/bones/parts ect.)


18. ooojen
I guess what I'll mention for my general wants is my Frankenstein's lab. Since I've received more things for other areas from recent reaps, I think that one might have the most wide-open opportunity.
---------------------------
I'd love some things for Dr. Frankenstein's lab. I want the lab to have an eerie feel, but not be crude or gory. Any sort of prop to fit the lab of a Victorian(ish) mad scientist would be great. Switches, dials, monitor lights, or any other parts to build with would be great too. 
It's fine if stuff skews more modern than classic early Victorian, but I'm not looking for anything with a USB port.
I already have quite a bit of lab glassware thanks to my DD. 
I'm not looking for actual dead animals or any hard-core gore-oriented specimens.
Thank you potential reaper!


19. scareme
I'm still looking for dolls. Cheap, I'm going to tear them up anyway dolls. I also need some of those cheap grass skirts from Dollar Tree. Mine hasn't gotten them in yet. I love thrift store items. With spring here, any decoration I could stick in my yard. I'm always into vintage Halloween. I will love what ever I get.

Anyway, I'm in. As I've said to anyone who will listen, (I feel like a broken record) I'm doing dolls this year. I love all the dolls everyone has sent. But I'm going for numbers, so I'll take all the broken down dolls you've got. I'm always into vintage Halloween, and really, pretty well anything. If you find that odd thing at a thrift store, I love it. As for what I don't do, anything with satan. I'm in the bible belt and the devil doesn't go over big down here.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There they are folks. Remember you can stalk their other threads or send me a message if you want more info or clarification and I will try to get it for you.

We have 19. Surely we can make 20 before midnight tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The first two reapers lists have the same info in them...which one is correct?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Holy moley! I realized that I did that the minute I hit paste and thought I had deleted and corrected. It is correct NOW!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Loved everyone's lists! Can't wait to see which one of you I get!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hrm, some ideas I'll have to send with some assembly required...


Bonus points if whoever gets me does something super cute for my wife or daughter (doesn't even need to be Halloween related).


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hrm, some ideas I'll have to send with some assembly required...
> 
> 
> Bonus points if whoever gets me does something super cute for my wife or daughter (doesn't even need to be Halloween related).


That was my thought process, to disassemble for shipping. Tempted to include some IKEA-esque instructions, as well


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was married on a Friday the 13th


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy for your kinda anniversary, ooojen!

13 has always been my favorite and lucky number. My aunt gave me a ring when I was in high school that has 13 little diamonds in it and I love it!

Love the idea of assembly required!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks-- It was last month, so our anniversary was actually on a Fri 13th again this year!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

View attachment 237672

Almost victim time

Dang double post lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

victim, victim, victim!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I was married on a Friday the 13th


 I was born on Friday the 13th.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim...victim...victim...it's getting closer and closer to time!! I cannot wait to see who I get!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

I've. got several who I know exactly what to make them, but others might be tricky! But so. excited to find out who!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sitting this out. Too upset to focus. Found out that the Toledo Zoo will not allow me to do my daughter's wedding cake. She has 2 months before the wedding & i think they totally screwed her on this. She'll be lucky to find a bakery that will be able to do her cake at this point, let alone on a Sunday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wait...what? Why on Earth will the zoo not let you make her cake?? I am very confused. Is the zoo the location for the wedding? If so, why do they care who makes the cake??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

yeah, what. witchykitty said! !??
so sorry Bethany, it makes no sense to me! !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry you can't join us Bethany. I read your FB comments about the cake. That is so crappy. I hope you and daughter are able to work things out.

I just got in from Dark Hour Haunted house where we had a blast. Great show with the leprechauns this month

It is officially midnight, but I am too tired to do anything and I forgot to bump this during the afternoon to make sure we didn't have anyone else interested.
So, if you want to make our group an even 20, (or more) post here and send me a PM.

Hubby and I are going to Dallas tomorrow early afternoon to a friends house and concert there tomorrow night. But, rest assured I have the list and will be be working on Reapers and victim lists!!!!

I don't think I will sleep much tonight. I have this on my mind and that crazy and wonderful Irish music from Dark Hour Haunted House and the images of the great and evil fairies and leprechauns. The wonderful music and dancers on stage in the queue waiting line are were fantastic, too!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I know it's after midnight (for you! I've got 55 more mins!  ), but I wanted to check in to clarify that I will be joining. Left it up in the air yesterday, and while the mold in the bathroom is still going to be a big hassle, it's a hassle that I can handle. YAY!

Sorry to see that you won't be joining us, Bethany  Some venues will only allow cakes/catering from their partnered companies. Is that the case with the Toledo Zoo? I think that's soo lame


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wait...what? Why on Earth will the zoo not let you make her cake?? I am very confused. Is the zoo the location for the wedding? If so, why do they care who makes the cake??





bethene said:


> yeah, what. witchykitty said! !??
> so sorry Bethany, it makes no sense to me! !





LadyGoats said:


> Okay, I know it's after midnight (for you! I've got 55 more mins!  ), but I wanted to check in to clarify that I will be joining. Left it up in the air yesterday, and while the mold in the bathroom is still going to be a big hassle, it's a hassle that I can handle. YAY!
> 
> Sorry to see that you won't be joining us, Bethany  Some venues will only allow cakes/catering from their partnered companies. Is that the case with the Toledo Zoo? I think that's soo lame


The zoo says it has to come from a licensed bakery. First they stated Lucas County Health Dept. rules. Then I called the LCHD & found out I am exempt because it is not a TCS (temp. controled food items) & I was not charging for the cake. They even said they would call the TZ to talk with the person in charge. I think it is BS, now at 2 months before the wedding, she will prob. only be able to have th Zoo do her cake. Which I think it's about money for them anyway. If we were the ones that paid for the Zoo for the wedding & reception, I would have cancelled the event. BUT we didn't, so now daughter has to scramble to find a cake on such short notice & that will deliver on a Sunday. :/ 

Sad thing is I spent 15 years as a Education Volunteer at the TZ & volunteered for events when I was in Toledo. Hope it all works out for my daughter & future son-in-law, because I will not pay for a cake. Nope, nope, nope...

Will be following along with this to see the goodies. Hope it's a hit & will be done again.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for a victim


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Bethany said:


> The zoo says it has to come from a licensed bakery. First they stated Lucas County Health Dept. rules. Then I called the LCHD & found out I am exempt because it is not a TCS (temp. controled food items) & I was not charging for the cake. They even said they would call the TZ to talk with the person in charge.


How long would it take for you to become licensed?  (being totally serious!). 

Did the LCHD contact the TZ? If they haven't, maybe that could end their case right there? Keep fighting!!

ETA: here! $10 and an inspection http://aglaw.osu.edu/blog-tags/ohio-home-bakery-license !!! Doesn't say how long it would take to happen, but it's worth a shot?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That is truly not cool, Bethany. I would be furious. I was kind of wondering if it was going to end up being a health dept. issue. (Shouldn't the zoo have told you this when you booked the location???) I hope the HD gets in contact with the zoo and fixes this whole thing for you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim...victim...victim...waiting for the leprechaun to bring me my victim!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> That is truly not cool, Bethany. I would be furious. I was kind of wondering if it was going to end up being a health dept. issue. (Shouldn't the zoo have told you this when you booked the location???) I hope the HD gets in contact with the zoo and fixes this whole thing for you!


I could see how that could've gotten overlooked. She didn't pay for the zoo location and, if they were told anything comparable to what the zoo's website says, it sounds as if f that's merely an option.. Not the only bakery to use..! What a mess.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, that does suck, especially since, " Those who produce only cottage foods do not need any type of license from ODA."
That's a great idea, LadyGoats. The only hangup might be the no pets in the home rule. 

What do you think would happen if you just brought the cake anyway, along with a printed copy of the ODA regulations that say you don't need a license? Do you think they'd have someone overseeing things, and that that someone would be so unreasonable as to ignore the regulations and cause a big fuss in front of all the guests? ...the sort of fuss that would make them, and the zoo in general look very bad?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> The only hangup might be the no pets in the home rule.


That's when you slip 'em into a kennel and leave them at a friend's for a few hours


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We've been outside all day today, getting fresh air and working in the yard and garage. Ahhh, it feels so good to not be locked up inside. It makes the wait for my victim go by a little bit faster, too, lol!!

...but now that I'm inside getting dinner ready and I'm near the computer...I feel I need to chant some more...victim...victim...victim...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim!

I've been doing drywall most of the day. It's starting to get too hot to work with the window open, so I think I'm done for now. Ready to chant with ya!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been decorating my bedroom all day gypsy style ready for a brake is it victim time yet
here is my head board I created


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good Saki! Your are spending your waiting time more productive than me. I'm just waiting.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I do not live in Ohio and do not have a home to be inspected there. I have given up. Not worth the added stress trying to do things from FL for Ohio. My daughter booked the wedding & reception venue; the zoo. So she is on her own for finding a cake. 

Saki looks nice. Can't believe you are not doing skulls in your bedroom.  








Victim! VICTIM! sorry got caught up in all the chanting.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I sort of thought you might bake at your daughter's house rather than try to transport a cake all that way. I think you've found the best solution, though. So many elements go into a wedding-- it will still be beautiful (and the couple will still be married) even if a detail or two winds up being different from how it was initially envisioned.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

victim,victim,victim 
(it's not often I can join in, so going to while I can! )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope going for a change have had them in my room before they are in the kitchen some out in garage in China hutch dragons wizards in living room so gypsy theme seemed perfect  not to get more hanging lanterns  

is your daughter having it at a real zoo or is that the name of something else 


Bethany said:


> Thanks everyone. I do not live in Ohio and do not have a home to be inspected there. I have given up. Not worth the added stress trying to do things from FL for Ohio. My daughter booked the wedding & reception venue; the zoo. So she is on her own for finding a cake.
> 
> Saki looks nice. Can't believe you are not doing skulls in your bedroom.
> View attachment 237792
> ...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just checking in. I was hoping maybe someone had got a victim. As soon as I start something else that's when I'll get one. Kind of like at a restaurant, when you go to the bathroom, then they bring your food. Nice bed linens.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

maybe we can bribe printersdevil to give us victims early


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Working on them! I have been tied up all weekend and didn't get home until 2 a.m. from a concert in Dallas. I am about to make a quick run to a neighboring town about 30 minutes away to pick up three of the hanging clothes forms for $5 each. I have four and I am going to try to rig them as body forms if I can figure out how to attach a head to them. Promise names by tonight!!!!

The Leprechauns at Dark Hour Haunted House on Friday night shared some of their luck with the and gave me a little magical push.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like a busy and fun weekend, Printersdevil. Now....we're waiting...... Bring on the victims!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!! Almost victim time!!!! Vic-tim! Vic-tim! Vic-tim!!!! 

Who will I get as my lovely victim this time???


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, she is actually getting married at a zoo. The Toledo Zoo & Aquarium. The wedding ceremony will be in the formal gardens & the reception will be in the newly renovated Aquarium.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Saki, she is actually getting married at a zoo. The Toledo Zoo & Aquarium. The wedding ceremony will be in the formal gardens & the reception will be in the newly renovated Aquarium.


aww cool i was wondering the gym i go to is called the zoo and i thought she is not getting married at a gym i hope lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL thankfully no! The aquarium has been closed for 2 years for renovations and is reopening in a couple weeks.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Going...to...explode...waiting...for...victim...it's...getting...so...close...to...time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok ready for victim i know i will go soak in hot tub for a bit till you get victim my way


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have come across a diagram on how to catch a leprechaun...I figured, if I can catch him, he might give me my victim early! I'll share my instructions in case someone else wants to help me try to catch one:









(Hopefully, I can get his pot o' gold, too, along with my victim, lol!)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Victim time is close!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

whoo hooo! got mine, now gotta get this old brain kicked in gear!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my victim now to figure out a item to send.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I already have an idea; it's just a matter of whether I can make it work!

In the hopes of making it easier for _my_ victim, I've added a couple lab ideas near the top of this Pinterest page. I'll try to get a few more general ideas on there in the next day or two.
https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

oo, that shipping limit is going to be the tough one...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So... Frickin... Thrilled...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Time to start the stalking! Don't worry, my little victim. You'll never see me behind you, until it's to late.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, the printer and the leprechaun delivered my victim! Time to get thinking!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha Ha! I was just out stalking my victim. They don't suspect a thing. Stealth should be my middle name. If it wasn't already Jean. Come Watson, the game is a foot.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> So... Frickin... Thrilled...


Do I detect a note of sarcasm?


HAHA! Scareme- you are hilarious!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Do I detect a note of sarcasm?


Nope! I really am!! At a total loss, but still thrilled..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...after some stealthy, ninja-like stalking, I have come up with game plan for my victim's one and only gift!!! Actually, I came up with three game plans, lol, but since I can only send one, I had to make a tough decision.

Now, it comes down to the shopping for specific items for the gift and the details in it's execution. 

I was a little worried, at first, my victim...but I have a plan, now, so don't you fret!! I hope I have made the right decision for your gift choice!!!!!!!!

I seriously want to run out right now and get the things I need...but, alas, tomorrow is St. Patrick's Day and I have two loaves of Traditional Irish Soda Bread to make, Chocolate Mint Cream Cheese Trifle to get started and prepping for making Guinness Irish Stew and boiled Red Potatoes with Butter Herb sauce tomorrow after work!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Yum Yum, Kitty, that sounds good Tomorrow is also our anniversary. For the first four years of our married life I made corned beef and cabbage for our dinner. Until my husband finally said, "It's not fair. Other guys get steak and lobster for their anniversary, and I'm always stuck with corn beef and cabbage." lol Here I thought I was making him a treat. Now we go out and everyone gets what they want, and no dishes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

happy anniversary scareme


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, no way I can ship the first idea under $40. Deciding on whether to make a mini version or go to plan B.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Well, no way I can ship the first idea under $40. Deciding on whether to make a mini version or go to plan B.


Hahaha...I just came across this issue, as well. I couldn't help myself and ran out shopping in between my baking. I soon realized the item I needed was a tiny bit too large to ship cheaply, so I had to buy a similar thing in a smaller size. A size in between the two would have been perfect...but this isn't a perfect world, lol! 

(You all know, though, that once I finish this project in the smaller size and ship it out, I will magically find that medium size item, hahaha! That's how it works, lol.)

...and, of course, I get over excited and go out shopping before finishing my dessert...and when I get home and do finish said dessert, I realize that I need more whipped cream. Sigh...I'll have to go back out again! If I had just calmed myself and waited until I was done, I could have just made one trip! Anyone want to over night me some whipped cream???


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, that Priority box, 11"x8"x5"...I was prepared to cheat just a tiny bit and go to the 12"x12"x5" one...but 5" is really shallow, especially when you have to allow for a layer or two of bubble wrap. Dang, USPS!

I'm almost going to have to send this with some assembly required. I'm sure my victim is up to the task.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm definitely using my own box...cheaper than Priority...and wider, lol. I will need wider for what I'm working on for my victim, asI will need lots of bubble wrap...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was leaning toward a standard Priority box because of the weight. I'm going to have to do some serious thinking. (ouch!)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Thinking sucks  I've succumbed to the fact that I'm going to have to make/disassemble/include assembly instructions. Think I'll put a finished picture of the product on top so my victim knows what to expect before finding a box in shambles. 

Oh, and I'll probably illustrate hitting a thumb with a hammer in the instructions. It's inevitable...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahh, yes ooojen, if the weight is really heavy, I supposed you'd have no choice. I am trying to keep the weight down on mine as best I can. Thank goodness bubble wrap isn't heavy!! Hahaha...my victim is getting $13 worth of bubble wrap!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Best. Gift. Ever!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Thinking sucks  I've succumbed to the fact that I'm going to have to make/disassemble/include assembly instructions. Think I'll put a finished picture of the product on top so my victim knows what to expect before finding a box in shambles.
> 
> Oh, and I'll probably illustrate hitting a thumb with a hammer in the instructions. It's inevitable...


Don't worry, LadyGoats! I have plenty of tools and I follow directions well! 

Lol, this reaper is really making everyone think! I wonder how many "gift in parts with instructions" there will be, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A side note: I had a feeling, from the very beginning, that I would get a certain person as a victim. There was no specific reason and I don't know why, but that person just stuck in my mind as who I would receive if I joined. Well, I was correct, lol. Out of 18 potential victims, I did, in fact, get the one I thought I would be getting. Ahhh, my witchy sixth sense has struck again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Best. Gift. Ever!!


Lol, every time I read this, I think of you saying it in Rapunzel's voice from "Tangled", hahaha. (...when she is outside for the first time running around yelling "Best. Day. EVER!!!" I LOVE that movie!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchykitty, I had to go back and look to see who your victim is after your comment. We have a mind reader or real fortune teller in this Reap folks. Could I rent you out for my party and TOTers???? Gee, now I have to go and look to see if you live close to me. lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thinking. Thinking. Hmmmmmmmm
Maybe this. Maybe that? Oh this one. Nope. 
Trying to shove it in box. Won't fit. 
Thinking...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, every time I read this, I think of you saying it in Rapunzel's voice from "Tangled", hahaha. (...when she is outside for the first time running around yelling "Best. Day. EVER!!!" I LOVE that movie!!!


I totally thought it like that!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Witchykitty, I had to go back and look to see who your victim is after your comment. We have a mind reader or real fortune teller in this Reap folks. Could I rent you out for my party and TOTers???? Gee, now I have to go and look to see if you live close to me. lol


Lol! I'm told I come from a very long family line of "gifted" people, lol...and I know how to read Tarot cards...I own two sets!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok wow one item is a tough one for me it is like i could send this no maybe this oh man who new i can fill a reaper box but when have to do one item its like OMG what to send lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I know!! It's totally hard, isn't it??? LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

got a couple of ideas, maybe....


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I've narrowed down my one gift and it has been started on. I may or may not be mailing early, ha ha. Just kidding.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Well, I've narrowed down my one gift and it has been started on. I may or may not be mailing early, ha ha. Just kidding.


i may or may not be shipping tomorrow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think, even if I get done early, I will wait to ship until closer to deadline...it would mean more anticipation for my Victim, and maybe, just maybe, I could get some delivery help from the Easter Bunny!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm, I could get the texture and colors I want with fired clay and glazes, but polymer clay is lighter and less fragile. What to do, what to do?
Shipping early-- it ain't happenin'!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These comments are cracking me up. I am deep in research trying to figure out what to do. Who was the IDIOT that said only ONE gift?????

LOL, someone had to say it!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> These comments are cracking me up. I am deep in research trying to figure out what to do. Who was the IDIOT that said only ONE gift?????
> 
> LOL, someone had to say it!!!


lol now that cracked me up


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I think, even if I get done early, I will wait to ship until closer to deadline...it would mean more anticipation for my Victim, and maybe, just maybe, I could get some delivery help from the Easter Bunny!


I may wait and I may ship early... Heck, I may have already shipped.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Gots some shopping to do before I make a final decision whether I'm buying or repurposing. Store don't open till Wed, meanwhile asking the (very anti-Halloween, but we have an arrangement) neighbors to dig through their refuse for possible parts never gets old.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I've got just the perfect gift Dear Victim!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My item is a little large but light weight. I think I'll use my own box for shipping. Cant wait to get started!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang it, everytime someone mentions they have the perfect gift, or they have settled on something, I just have to go back and see who they have as a victim!!! I am sooooo nosy.

Now, my own victim's list has me a little intimdated and not sure what to do. I have been researching all day and thinking about what to do. Funny thing is that earlier, I was hoping to get this person in a Secret Reaper because of the challenge and so many things I could do. But, one....

I really am feeling the pinch, too. Awww, that is too big and heavy. This is not enough, Our of my skill area. Oh, the torment. LOL


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I think I have the absolutely most perfect idea for my victim, and a good idea on how to ship it... Now, execution.... This is where it's usually a letdown.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a thread for pictures and discussion when pictures start coming in. It is called:

Freaky Friday 13th-Luck of the Leprechaun Secret Reaper Pictures & Discussion


I've got to hit the bed. I was up until 4 this morning getting victim names sent out and then tonight I am up playing and looking on Pinterest and it is already 3 a.m. I found so many cool things there. I took the idea of someone on her and made myself another board for 2015 ideas and things I want to do.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

This tread is fun to read. Enjoy your reaping everyone.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok I am staying with in my one item limit for my victim 
but am sending a little pay it forward to some of the other members of my victims family  hehe


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper*

oh, great idea Saki! !!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

...but they should probably be sent separately, right? A gift for your victim's family is still a gift for your victim, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

there is two boxes  


ooojen said:


> ...but they should probably be sent separately, right? A gift for your victim's family is still a gift for your victim, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok I am staying with in my one item limit for my victim
> but am sending a little pay it forward to some of the other members of my victims family  hehe


Cheater!!!! Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!!! 
Printersdevil...hurry, call in the Reaper Police!! 

  
Hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!!! Have a super lucky day!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol yep and they are all ready mailed lol you will have to hunt down ups man now lol 


WitchyKitty said:


> Cheater!!!! Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!!!
> Printersdevil...hurry, call in the Reaper Police!!
> 
> 
> Hahaha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG. I just logged on and Saki has already shipped! My gosh girl I think you have shipped on the first or second day several times. I have not even decided what to do yet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> OMG. I just logged on and Saki has already shipped! My gosh girl I think you have shipped on the first or second day several times. I have not even decided what to do yet!


Lol well this one I just happen to find the perfect one item at store yesterday so I bought it. 
And for the pay it forward gifts just had to finish painting a few things and they were ready to go  so the luck of the Irish was with me on this one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy st Patrick's day everyone


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, I'm on plan D or something now and liking it more as I go. 

REALLY liked Plan A, but just no way to ship life size things cheaply, and I'm REALLY not good at mini things, so I couldn't just shrink it down. Plan B has a similar problem, to ship economically, I'd have to go small, and I'm not that comfortable doing that. Plan C was shopping and I have some REALLY good ideas there if I could find them. 

Plan D is only a little outside the box for my victim, and to truly get the most out of the gift would require work on their part. I don't think I could fit in the flatrate box (MAYBE could squeeze...), but calculators are saying ~$15 for the shipping and the price doesn't change up to 10 lbs, so not fudging the numbers too bad there.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ok, I'm on plan D or something now and liking it more as I go.
> 
> REALLY liked Plan A, but just now way to ship life size things cheaply, and I'm REALLY not good at mini things, so I couldn't just shrink it down. Plan B has a similar problem, to ship economically, I'd have to go small, and I'm not that comfortable doing that. Plan C was shopping and I have some REALLY good ideas there if I could find them.
> 
> Plan D is only a little outside the box for my victim, and to truly get the most out of the gift would require work on their part. I don't think I could fit in the flatrate box (MAYBE could squeeze...), but calculators are saying ~$15 for the shipping and the price doesn't change up to 10 lbs, so not fudging the numbers too bad there.


Intriguing....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ok, I'm on plan D or something now and liking it more as I go.
> 
> REALLY liked Plan A, but just no way to ship life size things cheaply, and I'm REALLY not good at mini things, so I couldn't just shrink it down. Plan B has a similar problem, to ship economically, I'd have to go small, and I'm not that comfortable doing that. Plan C was shopping and I have some REALLY good ideas there if I could find them.
> 
> Plan D is only a little outside the box for my victim, and to truly get the most out of the gift would require work on their part. I don't think I could fit in the flatrate box (MAYBE could squeeze...), but calculators are saying ~$15 for the shipping and the price doesn't change up to 10 lbs, so not fudging the numbers too bad there.


You're definitely going to have to explain plans A-C after your victim gets their package. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

witchykitty said:


> cheater!!!! Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!!!
> Printersdevil...hurry, call in the reaper police!!
> 
> :d :d :d
> hahaha!


roflmao!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I just read the things on this page and am holding my sides laughing. Sorry I haven't been around much. I am going back to the first of this thread and catch up!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

EDIT: I found it. I didn't go back into the other thread far enough! 

Maybe I have the wrong thread, but I came in a couple of days ago (on my mobile phone) and posted a thank you to printersdevil for my "13th participant" gift...now I don't see it. 

I'm really sorry if I did something stupid and hit the wrong button, or if the site was glitchy, and it didn't get posted!

Thank you again, pd! I love my cool flat jointed skeleton!  I wasn't able to get a picture to come up with it, and I guess I deleted the photo from my phone afterwards, forgetting that. I will take another and edit this with it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LairMistress, I saw the post where you got the skeleton. So glad it arrived okay. The #13 deserved an extra something in this one! LOL


----------

